# Amazon...



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Saturday I ordered a 1lb bag of Chamomile flowers to make my own herbal tea. To my surprise Amazon offered me same day shipping which I accepted. I watched as it was a mere 5 stops away. But then Saturday passed with no delivery. Then Sunday passed with no delivery. Amazon has now notified me that my bag of chamomile flowers is in Texas (I am in California) and may be lost (ya think?). My question is: Is the driver who was a mere 5 stops from my house with my package also in Texas and assumed to be lost or am I still one of his next 5 stops?

Nobody can do their jobs anymore. Amazon can't deliver packages. The Post Office can't get the mail to American homes in a consistent manner. The IRS can't process America's tax returns. Idiocracy is definitely upon us.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Over 99% of amazon deliveries are accurate. Not as high as ups/fedex, but likely higher than usps.

Bear in mind their delivery logistics system is only a few years old, not 100+ years, it does have flaws. Give them some credit for how far they've come this fast.

You can just request a refund and get your money back.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Over 99% of amazon deliveries are accurate. Not as high as ups/fedex, but likely higher than usps.
> 
> Bear in mind their delivery logistics system is only a few years old, not 100+ years, it does have flaws. Give them some credit for how far they've come this fast.
> 
> You can just request a refund and get your money back.


"Over 99% of amazon deliveries are accurate"

Bahaha! They don't even get 99% of my deliveries correct. I'd say they are getting about 85% of my orders correct and delivered as promised.

Definitely better than the USPS in my area... we don't get mail delivery any longer. They took the mailboxes out of our neighborhoods and required us to go get a post office box... except there are none available in our small post office so my mail is delivered to a box two towns over.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Obviously there's something about your area that's an issue.

Amazon would be out of business if their accuracy was 85%. They only make a 1% net profit margin.

I can only tell you that unless you're at a house with a visible address, your deliveries will not go smoothly.

Apartments, condos and other mixed use real estate with multi units are a problem for amazon since they dont have dedicated routes. These are where most issues occur.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Obviously there's something about your area that's an issue.
> 
> Amazon would be out of business if their accuracy was 85%. They only make a 1% net profit margin.
> 
> ...


Most of my missing orders never leave Amazon's warehouses. I am in a house. My address is on the house next to the garage door and is illuminated and it is also painted on the curb in front of the house. Every house in my area follows the same format. 

I ordered a plunger through Walmart and it was shipped from a third-party company 35 miles from my house. The post office took receipt of the package where it sat for 18 weeks with zero updates on the status of the package. The explanation I was given was Covid. Oddly enough all of my free Covid test kits were delivered promptly during that same period of time.

I don't even go shopping anymore. Everything is delivered to me and an unacceptable amount of my deliveries go wrong. Y'all can play defense for these gig-economy companies if you want, but the truth is that America's workforce is overflowing with idiots.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I don't understand the correlation of america being overflowed with idiots because the usps let your package sit in a warehouse 18 weeks.

As previously stated, amazon is the newest delivery company. It's not going to be instantly perfect.

If you can't make it to ace hardware and buy your own toilet plunger, and apparently every delivery company in your area won't deliver to your house, I highly recommend using the amazon locker option.

I'm not big on these tech companies taking over, but I've had better luck with amazon for items not found in stores. I sometimes buy on Ebay but the usps, ups, fedex are not timely anymore either.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I don't understand the correlation of america being overflowed with idiots because the usps let your package sit in a warehouse 18 weeks.
> 
> As previously stated, amazon is the newest delivery company. It's not going to be instantly perfect.
> 
> ...


"I don't understand the correlation of america being overflowed with idiots because the usps let your package sit in a warehouse 18 weeks."

No, the USPS let my package sit in a warehouse for 18 weeks because America's workforce is overflowing with idiots. Not the other way around.

Ace Hardware wasn't open during the pandemic around here. Neither was Lowes or Home Depot.

Your logic that if I can't make it to an Ace Hardware to pick up a toiler plunger then I don't deserve to have my orders delivered places you very strongly in that classification of America's modern work force.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> (I am in California)


That's sad to hear. I'm sorry!...


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> That's sad to hear. I'm sorry!...


And I work for the state of California. You think what you see on the news is something, you should see what goes on internally.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I already know all about it. Especially when you're talking about government agencies, and unionized ones at that. It's a double whammy against productivity.

I've had orders gone missing countless times. USPS lost my income tax return years ago. More recently I kept looking for a package that had been sitting on a truck for weeks.

Your comparison of delivery companies is not even based in reality. Amazon workers aren't even paid enough to rent an apartment on a paycheck alone. Add in the stress of an overworked job without any real benefits like retirement etc, there's high turnover.

I guess you can go to your job with a real salary, full benefits, and criticize overworked employees that are struggling which is why they can't find people to work.

With your benefits you're making 3 times what an Amazon worker makes, but they're working 3 times as hard for 1/3 the money.

Dont even get me started on your government job vs a "real job", with accountability and risk. I know you're not ashamed, but absolutely should be.


----------



## UberSux25 (7 mo ago)

SpinalCabbage said:


> "Over 99% of amazon deliveries are accurate"
> 
> Bahaha! They don't even get 99% of my deliveries correct. I'd say they are getting about 85% of my orders correct and delivered as promised.
> 
> Definitely better than the USPS in my area... we don't get mail delivery any longer. They took the mailboxes out of our neighborhoods and required us to go get a post office box... except there are none available in our small post office so my mail is delivered to a box two towns over.


We order Amazon multiple times a week for 5 years and I think they only messed up 1 order. So it’s over 99% for us


----------



## UberSux25 (7 mo ago)

UberSux25 said:


> We order Amazon multiple times a week for 5 years and I think they only messed up 1 order. So it’s over 99% for us…. And pretty sure that 1 was a package thief, nothing they could do about it. So really they’re 100% for us


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Nobody can do their jobs anymore. Amazon can't deliver packages. The Post Office can't get the mail to American homes in a consistent manner. The IRS can't process America's tax returns. Idiocracy is definitely upon us.


Would you like some cheese with your whine?

Does your post of generallized rant make you feel better?


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

I'm lost on how someone who works for the government can complain about "providing service."


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I had something similar happen with USPS several years ago. I ordered an iPhone through AT&T. USPS marked it as delivered but there was nothing in the lock box. I called USPS which was an adventure in itself and then ATT. ATT sent me a replacement but then the original just showed up two days later. So I sent the replacement back. Also since 2020 I get letters dated weeks prior. Amazon I've never really had issues with but I haven't ordered anything off there in a couple years.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Amazon has been pretty good over the last 8 years or so. It was only last month when I had some problems.

One day I was ordering two SD cards for a camera. They offered free same day delivery. I think it was 8am-10am. I watched on the map as the driver pulled up. No knock, nothing left at my door yet it said delivery attempted. Delivery instructions have my apartments door code permanently so I never have to add them. He Never tried the door. Cancelled the order and ordered again, this time for 2pm-4pm. Nothing showed up, showed as delivered, nothing. Got a refund.

Ordered again for 5pm-7pm and this time they came. This time though, I had to order 256GB cards since they were now out of the 128GB.

I also set up a ring doorbell on my door so I can see when and if something gets delivered. I ordered some deodorant a few months back and it too never showed up although it could have been stolen since I'm in an apartment.

My building has an Amazon hub but drivers refuse to use it and choose to deliver to third floor apartments instead.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

Is this really a problem? Whenever Amazon is late with my stuff, I make a phone call to customer service and typically get $10 credit. Been doing it for years and not once did the rep balk at the idea of issuing $ for their mistake.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Last month? Amazon Day. Always screw-ups.

Fine the rest of the time.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I bet the Amazon driver is nice and relaxed with their herbal tea right now.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Saturday I ordered a 1lb bag of Chamomile flowers to make my own herbal tea. To my surprise Amazon offered me same day shipping which I accepted. I watched as it was a mere 5 stops away. But then Saturday passed with no delivery. Then Sunday passed with no delivery. Amazon has now notified me that my bag of chamomile flowers is in Texas (I am in California) and may be lost (ya think?). My question is: Is the driver who was a mere 5 stops from my house with my package also in Texas and assumed to be lost or am I still one of his next 5 stops?
> 
> Nobody can do their jobs anymore. Amazon can't deliver packages. The Post Office can't get the mail to American homes in a consistent manner. The IRS can't process America's tax returns. Idiocracy is definitely upon us.


My package is indeed in Texas and is in the possession of UPS. Fascinating.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

BigJohn said:


> Would you like some cheese with your whine?
> 
> Does your post of generallized rant make you feel better?


You blew the joke and misspelled generalized.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I already know all about it. Especially when you're talking about government agencies, and unionized ones at that. It's a double whammy against productivity.
> 
> I've had orders gone missing countless times. USPS lost my income tax return years ago. More recently I kept looking for a package that had been sitting on a truck for weeks.
> 
> ...


So I don't deserve to have items I purchased delivered as promised because the workers are too stupid and lazy to get a real job? And you don't understand that you are part of the problem.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

UberSux25 said:


> We order Amazon multiple times a week for 5 years and I think they only messed up 1 order. So it’s over 99% for us


They have messed up two orders of mine this week.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> So I don't deserve to have items I purchased delivered as promised because the workers are too stupid and lazy to get a real job? And you don't understand that you are part of the problem.


It's not about what you deserve, it's what you get. In this case a refund, because if usps loses it good luck.

Government workers aren't stupid and lazy? What do you consider a real job?

I've worked my ass off for over 30 years, and it's your entitled types that think everything is perfect and rosy for everyone. I just walk into the state dmv and get PERFECT ****ING SERVICE EVERY SINGLE TIME.

You're so far from reality in the world we live in now.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> My package is indeed in Texas and is in the possession of UPS. Fascinating.


It takes a village...


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> So I don't deserve to have items I purchased delivered as promised because the workers are too stupid and lazy to get a real job? And you don't understand that you are part of the problem.


...said the government employee.


Irony at its finest.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> I had something similar happen with USPS several years ago. I ordered an iPhone through AT&T. USPS marked it as delivered but there was nothing in the lock box. I called USPS which was an adventure in itself and then ATT. ATT sent me a replacement but then the original just showed up two days later. So I sent the replacement back. Also since 2020 I get letters dated weeks prior. Amazon I've never really had issues with but I haven't ordered anything off there in a couple years.


It took me 5 months and repeated stops in the Post Office and calls to get a replacement key for my box.

My prime delivery is late, happened a few times but because of my location, living in the boonies, it’s still easier than driving a far distance to get what I need. I hate Amazon, and swore I’d never use them again, but I kind of have to to make it easier to get things because of where I am. Surprisingly sometimes my Walmart deliveries arrive quicker than my Amazon.

Besides laziness, people lacking pride in their work, it’s also because of lack of having enough workers.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> My package is indeed in Texas and is in the possession of UPS. Fascinating.


The irony of ordering something to relax you has done quite the opposite.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Invisible said:


> The irony of ordering something to relax you has done quite the opposite.


It is really good stuff. I get organic flowers from Egypt through a seller on Amazon. Normally it arrives without issue. Chamomile has very strong anti-inflammatory properties. I have had a few surgeries now on my knee and using herbal teas and spices to try and reduce inflammation seems to be preferable over taking prednisone. Making your own tea from pure whole flowers is way better than what you get from chamomile flavored teas you see on grocery store shelves.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> It is really good stuff. I get organic flowers from Egypt through a seller on Amazon. Normally it arrives without issue. Chamomile has very strong anti-inflammatory properties. I have had a few surgeries now on my knee and using herbal teas and spices to try and reduce inflammation seems to be preferable over taking prednisone. Making your own tea from pure whole flowers is way better than what you get from chamomile flavored teas you see on grocery store shelves.


I’ve heard Chamomile is good to reduce inflammation. That’s awesome it’s helping you. Thought of trying it myself, but lately I’m drinking green tea. I didn’t realize you could make your own tea, which also seems therapeutic. Thanks for the info and good luck with your recovery!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Hexonxonx said:


> My building has an Amazon hub but drivers refuse to use it and choose to deliver to third floor apartments instead.


The lockers fill up quickly. People not picking up packages is taking up the storage capacity, and Amazon doesn't have much of a return system to speak of.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> The lockers fill up quickly. People not picking up packages is taking up the storage capacity, and Amazon doesn't have much of a return system to speak of.


UPS and FedEx use the lockers without any problems.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

If you're indeed talking about an Amazon hub, that is exclusive to Amazon deliveries. They're full when they're full, and not full when they're not full.

3rd party lockers like luxer are not supported by amazon, and they may not have the codes to use it.

It also depends on the package type. Large slots have the fewest available openings. Envelope size slots have the most, but run out of space quickly.

If a small delivery doesn't have an available slot, it doesn't give you the option of misusing a larger slot.


----------

